# Router Table Dust Collection



## Rockfoot (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm always trying to improve the dust collection in my shop and the router table seems to be one of the biggest culprits. I'm going to build a new router table and was wondering if anyone has figured out a way capture dust under the table closer to the bit, similar to the dust shroud on newer cabinet table saws. So, rather than just sucking up the dust that happens to fall below the table, it actually creates suction around the bit and pulls dust in. Especially when your not using a fence or doing dados where the fence dust collection doesn't work.

Curious to hear your thoughts


----------



## ChrisBarrett (Jul 4, 2015)

I wonder if something like an angle grinder dust shroud could be modified to fit: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004F5JCG4/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_3?pf_rd_p=1944687762&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B005EP1NWA&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=15RTSN1CPEJQRC2QJ1RP

or

https://www.dustmuzzle.com/dust_collector.php


----------



## Shopguy (Aug 24, 2012)

Take a look at Keen Products Dust Router http://www.keen-products.com/routertables.htm.

I have one and it catches most of the dust produced at the bit from under the table. No need to build a box to enclose the router motor. Very effective at capturing dust when cutting dados. Very affordable and made in USA!

Roger


----------



## Shopguy (Aug 24, 2012)

Take a look at Keen Products Dust Router http://www.keen-products.com/routertables.htm.

I have one and it catches most of the dust produced at the bit from under the table. No need to build a box to enclose the router motor. Very effective at capturing dust when cutting dados. Very affordable and made in USA!

Roger


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Other than having a router with dust collection built into the base, I think the Keen system looks like the way to go.

In most cases 90% of the DC on a router is at the fence, so I just do an occasional vaccuuming under the router.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

Did you check out the Incra Cleansweep?

http://incra.com/router_system_accessories-cleansweep.html


----------



## barada83 (Feb 25, 2015)

I did just this. I got a few plastic fittings to fit it to my bust collection air tube. Besides that, the rest was plywood. I built a plywood box around the router motor with an access door if I need to get into it. The plan for the box was to allow top side to have some suction and the air to move around the bit and down to the portion under the table. I made the box 5 sided and cut the 6th side to match what I needed under the router table. I left a 1/2" gap at the bottom of the front of the box and opposite to the dust output on the back. This gap allows air to flow into the bottom while still allowing some high pressure areas to build right at the point of dust creation at the bit. Dust collection is all about airflow, not pressure BTW. So air comes in from the top and from the front creating a flow that doesn't have dead airflow and the chips and dust are extracted. I would say the design is about 99% effective.

The price could not be beat, 10$ for fittings, 16 screws, 1 TBS glue, and one section of 18" x 48" 1/2" plywood scrap. It took 30 min to build.


----------



## SFP (Dec 17, 2014)

Definitely go with below table dust collection. A simple box with door is really all you need. Can build or purchase as their are several manufacturers out there. The clean sweep system developed by Incra is another improvement over conventional plastic inserts. I don't even use above table dust collection.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I have the plywood box on mine and it works great, the second time. If you look at the incra clean sweep, you'll 
notice that the bottom is rounded. the 1st box that I made was square, and the dust collection hose was in the side.
This allowed alot of dust to build up in the corners. I made the 2nd box to look a little like the incra box. picks up all the dust. I agree that 90% of the dust goes into the fence. I think a little added air flow from bellow the router motor can't hurt. 
barada83, good idea too. I drilled a few holes in the box to help get more air flow. 
I use a woodpeckers router lift, and with the plates fitted to the bit, it did not allow much air into the box.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I collect dust at the bit and from underneath. I suggest a DC system with a little horsepower if you are going to collect dust from anywhere other than from underneath.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Or you could do this….
http://lumberjocks.com/exelectrician/blog/62578


----------



## Rockfoot (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I ordered the Keen Dust Router and it works perfectly. Only $40 and installed in 10 minutes. Since it is a shroud that surrounds the bit, it pulls every thing in, no more dust on the table or floor and even keeps the dust off the motor. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------

